# FINALLY we get to see some of the GSDCA National runs!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job for Hannah and Teagan (oh yeah, and their people  )


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Great job guys!!!! :thumbup: Way to go Wildhaus girls!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- _that's_ the Nationals?? Where's all the spectators!? I imagined it to be a very big event with tons of people... Kinda disappointing.

The runs, however, were very nice! Congrats to the Wildhaus dogs. Also big congrats to gsdmom1 (Tang and Draven's owner) for very good results on both days! Any video of Tang or Draven? I haven't seen any posted yet...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WooHoo, thanks for sharing MRL! Great runs & congrats to all....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hannah has it!! She is lightening quick. Supermodel Teagan looked like she knew how to strut her stuff too!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Where's all the spectators!?


Watching conformation

Good runs, for those who participated


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Xeph said:


> wildo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow- _that's_ the Nationals?? Where's all the spectators!?
> ...


Wow- I seriously hope that was a joke!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

wildo said:


> Wow- I seriously hope that was a joke!


Nope! GSDCA is very strongly a conformation based club. When I went for agility, the main people hanging around the agility rings were...the other agility competitors. I will say they gave really nice, big rosettes for Qs/placements and all the placements had their pictures taken at the main photo set up with the judge. It's not at all like the big all-breed agility events though.

Nice runs though and look froward to seeing more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgileGSD said:


> Nope! GSDCA is very strongly a conformation based club. When I went for agility, the main people hanging around the agility rings were...the other agility competitors. I will say they gave really nice, big rosettes for Qs/placements and all the placements had their pictures taken at the main photo set up with the judge. It's not at all like the big all-breed agility events though.
> 
> Nice runs though and look froward to seeing more.


That's why it's so important that people that like our dogs in performance events PARTICIPATE and go watch! :wild:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Nope! GSDCA is very strongly a conformation based club


Yup. There are still those out there that would prefer the national be conformation only. Nice, huh?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The GSDCA Nationals is in large part conformation. The club itself notoriously well known for not very much support to the performance things. This all is reflective of much of the breeding approach and the consideration of working ability by many, many. 

Funny... I heard tell that someone at the club meeting made their personal objection known to "this breeding to German Dogs that is going on". 

Sure, everyone can have an opinion and that is fine. But, last I checked the pedigrees were all German Shepherd! Anyone is free to breed two of them together! I found it an interesting objection to some breeding programs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry- didn't really intend to get the thread going off on a tangent- I really thought Xeph was joking. Given the freakin' fun I had this weekend at a CPE trial that was heavily populated, I gotta say- the Nationals participation is a tragedy. Truly glad I didn't waste vacation time and money heading there... (Now, I'll never say _competing_ in them is a waste! )


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You should come and enter the trials. It is not a waste in any way! We need more, not less participation! Loveland next year!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought you had to be invited to Nationals. Is that not true? We are not yet competing in AKC...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Anyone can enter! It is not by invitation and is just like any AKC agility or obed or tracking trial as far as entering and participation.

You have a year to get ready! I hope I can fix my dog's heeling by then for obedience.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well that's cool! _Maybe_ in a year we will be ready for that! Not even close right now... But you know we will be working at it! :toasting:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> *You should come and enter the trials. It is not a waste in any way! We need more, not less participation! Loveland next year![/*QUOTE]
> 
> EXACTLY! It's so much fun cause there are ONLY GSD's that are entered! And we can 'vote' and show our support for herding/tracking/agility/rally/obedience by putting our $$$ and our mouths where WE think it's important.
> 
> ...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Maggie, thanks for the video's. I sure wish I could have been there with Enzo.


----------



## gsdmom1 (Oct 13, 2003)

Had an awesome time at GSD nationals but didn;t video my runs! I only have one and that is of my chin earning her MACH3!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What a bummer. I _love_ videos of Tang and Draven! Was hoping you'd pop on here with a few  Still- according to the photos MRL posted, looks like your crew did quite well in the 20" class! Congrats, none the less!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdmom1 said:


> Had an awesome time at GSD nationals but didn;t video my runs! I only have one and that is of my chin earning her MACH3!


MARISA! Look what happens when I can't make it there! You think anyone else bothered? Love to see more Tang/Draven runs.


----------

